# AOSP ROMs and no 3 button recovery



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Would anyone mind explaining to me why we are not suppose to use the 3 button recovery method after going to an ASOP ROM? I'm sure their is a good reason and I'm just curious as to what it is.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

It will take you into an incorrect recovery. It takes you to a bml recovery that can't mount the yaffs2 mtd partitions that our current iterations of AOSP format to. It won't hurt anything if you do the 3 finger method but you will end up in a recovery that you can't do anything with.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok thank you very much, I didn't want to risk bricking my phone to find out.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

It doesn't hurt anything to do it, you just can't flash anything or interact with the file system. You can still reboot out of it.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

You could use the 3-finger recovery to flash the mtd recovery again and it'll take you back to mtd recovery if you choose "reboot recovery" after you flash it... This can be useful if you get bootlooped and don't want to Odin just yet (I had to do this once when I couldn't get usb connection to work and therefore couldn't Odin or even ADB)

Another Fascinating post by my Rootzwiki app...


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

"skynet11 said:


> You could use the 3-finger recovery to flash the mtd recovery again and it'll take you back to mtd recovery if you choose "reboot recovery" after you flash it... This can be useful if you get bootlooped and don't want to Odin just yet (I had to do this once when I couldn't get usb connection to work and therefore couldn't Odin or even ADB)
> 
> Another Fascinating post by my Rootzwiki app...


That's useful to know thanks.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a way to fix it? What needs to be modified? Could you just place the correct recovery on the right partition?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"wideopn11 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to fix it? What needs to be modified? Could you just place the correct recovery on the right partition?


I would assume if it could be fixed jt would have done it by now.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

"akellar said:


> I would assume if it could be fixed jt would have done it by now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


AFAIK the onus is actually on koush to fix this issue

Another Fascinating post by my Rootzwiki app...


----------

